# 2 female, 3mo, 2 female rescue fosters, CT, USA*scroll down*



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

Hello again. I'm posting because i may be fostering some new babies again. 8O I am moving fairly soon (a few months) but should have time to foster. Someone came to me about their friends rat being preg. I don't know if the babies are already born or if mom will be coming to me tonight or not. There will be mostly berk and hood's as far as i was informed, but we shall see. If anyone is interested in a pair of any please e-mail me, i can rarely get online anymore but i will do my best to get back to people if anyone is interested. Thanks everyone!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

*8 Male, CT, USA*

Country: USA
State/Region:CT
City/Town:Winsted
Number of rats:8
Gender:Male
Age(s): 2 weeks old (availible 23 of sept)
Name(s):------
Colours:hooded, berk, cream
Neutered:no
Reason for rehoming: took them in to raise since mother died at birth(very old and couldn't handle birth?).
Temperament: VERY FRIENDLY (handled everyday since birth, hand raised)
Medical problems: none
Will the group be split: in pairs unless being introduced to more boys
Transport available: I will meet people, will drive no more then 2 hours if gas is paid


*hooded boy 1*[/b]
















*hooded boy 2*
















*hooded boy 3*
















*hooded boy 4*
















*berk boy 5*
















*berk boy 6*
















*berk boy 7*
















*cream boy 8*


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: Maybe-CT*

please read and use the format for this section. if you do not alter your format your post will be deleted in 3 days.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Maybe-CT*



twitch said:


> please read and use the format for this section. if you do not alter your format your post will be deleted in 3 days.


sorry, i haven't been able to sit down and read the new format, i posted pictures, if i'm not supposed to post them here please delete them.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: 8 male, CT, USA*

posting pictures is fine. telling the story of how they came to be with you or in need is fine too so long as the format is followed beforehand. this format makes it easy for people to browse through with all the pertitent information directly at hand. 

i hope you will be able to find homes for everyone soon. they are so cute and adorable.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

*Re: 8 male, CT, USA*

i have a soft spot for the black berks, I absolutely love the kissable bellies, if I were in your area, I'd adopt  sadly I'm a country away lol. If you'd like I could spread the word of them on other forums i'm a member of.


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 8 male, CT, USA*

the update is that boy #5 is on hold. Also there is some females from this litter that the adoption fell through:









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



























there will also be a cream that i will post (female) but its unclear which one is going to be going (since there was 2 in the litter and the women hasn't specified which one she will want)


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4 male, 2 female CT, USA*

There is now 4 boys and 2 girls that need homes.

i think that the hoods are left for the boys (depends what the person wants to take today when they come to pick up) and the girls pictures are up! (the berk and the hooded)


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4 male, 2 female CT, USA*

the females are on hold, but the lovely boys still need homes!!!


----------



## tattered_teddy_bear (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: 4 male, 2 female CT, USA*

The update is that all the boys found homes!

but 2 girls that had a home (with a friend of mine) are back with me as she was unaware that she couldn't bring them to college with her. there is a SMEEZE and a black self, both are around 3 month's old and very friendly.

ALSO i've been fostering 3 rats from the colebrook rat project, and they are happy/healthy and ready to go. Actually only 2 of them as i am keeping the girl that was in poor condition when she came to me and probably will never get over her fear. The 2 girls avilable are PEW and a black(brown)berk.

thanks!


----------

